# AutoCar Blogger Identifies How Auto Design Got So Boxy with Analysis of Audi 50



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Anyone familiar with the late 70s and early 80s designs coming from Audi and other manufacturers at the time would not be surprised to hear the word "boxy" used as a descriptor. At a certain point in the early to mid 1970s, styling houses like Bertone (believed involved in the design of the Audi 50) and Giugiaro (responsible for the B2 Audi 80 and the iconic first-generation Volkswagen Golf) began to push the look and that trend rippled through all markets. By the early 80s nearly ever car on the road was a stylized box. Ever wonder why?

AutoCar blogger Hilton Holloway has posted a few stories this week during a visit to the automotive museum at Wolfsburg's AutoStadt, something worth visiting if you're ever in Volkswagen's home town in the north of Germany.

On display at the museum is a certain orange 1974 Audi 50 and by contrast an Autobianchi A112 from 1971. Just three production years separate the two cars but they are most obviously of different generations and Holloway examines just what prompted manufacturers to move from the rounded 1960s styling to the creased steal designs that would follow.

Want to read more? Click on the link below.

* Full Story - AutoCar *


----------

